# fun had by all today



## fodigger (Jul 2, 2001)

Today, I had 10 Cub Scouts that are working on their Wolf badge in my banquet kitchen what a blast. To keep all of the kids busy I had them doing different chores. What a mistake that was quickly fixed. The boys tossing the salad, tossed it until it was mush. As I had them change gloves between items we went through 2 boxes of latex gloves. When we were all done we served their parents the meal. The boys surprised the parents with the meal as they were expecting Hot Dogs and beans. The kids must plan, cook and serve the meal for credit and they did a good job. Kind of an early Mothers Day meal for the moms. I truely think that the only one not happy w/ today is the clean up crew.


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

LOL When I read such posts I cannot help thinking how brave you are to agree to conduct such groups!!!
The children must have had great time too


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

I totally agree. What courage Fodigger! Congratulations!


----------



## fodigger (Jul 2, 2001)

Thanks, I had a blast. The kids were great although 10 was about 2 to many. It seemed that I was always trying to get 2 back into the project(a different 2 each time) but all in all a great time


----------



## snakelady1 (Mar 7, 2001)

Hey I had my sons tiger cubs in the bakery decorating cakes for mom thursday night. What a coincidence.... they had a blast


----------

